# Show of Force...



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Now, what kind of a Warrior would I be if I didn't fight back??

Just a little something to keep everyone on their toes...

INCOMING INCOMING INCOMING... GET DOWN!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:arghhhh:SGT. has gone Mad!!!
p.s- I like your fightin back style soldier


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Go get them bro!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Go get em. Fire in the hole. Payback is hell.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hit them!! Hit them HARD!!


----------



## Lewinsky's Toy (Sep 7, 2008)

oh...my...GOD! EVERYONE DUCK AND COVER!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookout someone is gonna get hurt


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Hit them were it hurts Sarge---


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Fire for effect!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

are those military weapons ???!!! nice bombs your building there sir !


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Knock'em out Chris - take cover everyone, the man is at war!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Your backblast area is all clear, FIRE!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nuke'em


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

im ready


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

That looks dangerous


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Get ready for the chemical effects...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Run!!!!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Fire away.... Hit em hard


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Run fast boys, run fast


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh hell, someone's going to get it.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i hope your targets feel it Sarge! give em hell!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hmm... boxes that size? must be starburst rounds... :lol:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cue up "The Ride of the Valkyries". Here comes Robert Duvall. "I love the smell of napalm in the morning."


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Flight of the Valkyries...but I'm tracking your point. "Smells like.....victory!"

Return fire from the front lines.....Way to go Cboor!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

ahahahaaa.... well-played, sir!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

here comes some pain


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Incoming!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Rounds out....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like C4-Yikes


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Rock on

You are a sheepdog
Follow the link


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

tx boys going nuts again


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Fire away.... Hit em hard


Hehehe... that's what you think NOW...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hey now chris... lmao


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

:huh_oh:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Of course the US Air Force will deliver those bombs for you...


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

All ready on the firing line.


----------



## PaulyB (Feb 20, 2008)

Those will leave marks.


----------

